# Aquarium Plants Found at Your Local Garden Center



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

My friend and I hit the local garden centers today, saving the best for last; Vandermeers.

The have a large pond section where I was able to find Echinodorus Rubin, Anubias Frazeri and Creeping Jennie.

Each were under $4.00. 

They have a few aquariums in there too with various cichlids, flag fish and swordtails but there was a lot of algae in the tanks. They also have several indoor ponds with every goldfish imaginable.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh you have to take me there sometime 

I love pond plants!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Just say the word, I love that place!!!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Was the creepy jenny submersed? Did you get any? Is it truely aquatic?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

jrs said:


> Was the creepy jenny submersed? Did you get any? Is it truely aquatic?


The roots were submerged in water, the leaves were not. I've read they acclimatize very easily (can't find the link at the moment). I took 5 stems from the mother plant and put them in the substrate, the rest of the plant is going in my (outdoor) garden. I'll let you know what happens; whether the leaves rot or thrive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> My friend and I hit the local garden centers today, saving the best for last; Vandermeers.
> 
> The have a large pond section where I was able to find Echinodorus Rubin, Anubias Frazeri and Creeping Jennie.
> 
> ...


for marginals, water lillies and floaters Humber Nursery is very good. They also have lots of bunched oxygenators. If you haven't been there you will be amazed at what they have, especially the stuff for the rest of your garden. A little pricey for some stuff but the quality is evident. www.gardencentre.com


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Just say the word, I love that place!!!


I think you should take us both on Saturday.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd love to!!! Maybe we should have cocktails in my back yard afterwards?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I'd love to!!! Maybe we should have cocktails in my back yard afterwards?


Ohhh Tabatha that sounds wonderful! I'm likin' this already! Are you going to the auction on Sunday btw? Its in London and you are welcome to come with me other then I am selling so I will be there at 8-5 or 6 pm at least.  

Jess you know you want to!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I was there at Vandermeers today (I promised to take my wife out somewhere special  )

I bought Echinodorus Rubin, Myriophyllum Aquaticum (Parrots Feather), and Hygrophila Difformis (Water Wisteria).
The Lysimachia nummularia - Creeping Jenny and Anubias Frazeri are also available there.
All the above (save the Hygrophila Difformis) are growing emersed so they need to be adapted to the submerged aquarium culture. The Hygrophila Difformis is submerged in aquariums but are still adapting.

Thanks Tabatha for the heads up on this


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No problem-o! 

The Echinodorus Rubin I purchased had a flower spike on it when I bought it, it's grown at least an inch and is almost at the water's surface, can't wait for it to bloom!!!

I missed the Parrot's Feather, damn! I'll have to look harder next time.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

JRS: The Creeping Jenny has started growing roots (corys like to uproot them), there's been no melting whatsoever.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

h_s said:


> for marginals, water lillies and floaters Humber Nursery is very good. They also have lots of bunched oxygenators. If you haven't been there you will be amazed at what they have, especially the stuff for the rest of your garden. A little pricey for some stuff but the quality is evident. www.gardencentre.com


I'll have to check that place out too somtime! Awesome.. they have a butterfly conservatory too Btw Welcome to the forum H_s :3


----------

